# The Butterfly Key: A Novel, MIPA Gold Medal award winner Only 2.99



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

MIPA Gold Medal Book Award winner.

Inspirational/Romance - Religious Fiction

Back of book blurb:

Sometimes the greatest gifts in life are little miracles you'd never expect to receive.

Nicole is a strong-willed, thirty-five year old wife and mother who is still trying to cope with her devastating loss. A year earlier she had suffered a miscarriage shortly before Christmas, and now, her once indelible faith in God has all but vanished. Concerned about his wife's distress, Nicole's husband decides he must gather his family around the Christmas tree and weave a story-a tragic tale of two families who are also struggling with God's baffling providence-in the hopes that Nicole can find forgiveness and understand that God has a plan in all He does, even the heartrending events in life. After finishing his allegory, Nicole's husband is still unsure if she can forgive God. That is until a mysterious gift containing something extraordinary is discovered under the Christmas tree that helps Nicole rediscover what she thought she had lost-her faith.

Why I wrote "The Butterfly Key"

Shortly before Christmas of 2008 my wife suffered a miscarriage of what would have been our 4th child. Devastated, she experienced not only a loss of faith in God, but also a vast range of emotions toward Him. The hardest part for me was to watch all this transpire and feel completely helpless to allay her pain. I wanted to somehow show her that God has a plan in all He does, even the heartrending events in life. I wanted my beautiful wife to find her faith in God once again. And that's when I decided to sit down and write her a story, a touching novel that I gave to her as a gift the following Christmas.



Short review:

Author Andrew Neudecker is a true romantic. His guy friends might laugh at that comment, but female readers will not. Since most buyers of books are women and romance is the hottest seller in fiction, the debut novel stands an excellent chance of finding lots of readers. Because Andrew wrote this book for his grieving wife, he was free to pour himself into the story heart and soul. His writing voice is unchained by expectation.

-Author Joy Dekok

Full interview and review here: http://www.joydekok.com/tag/butterfly-key/


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Andrew, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

I had a wonderful review and interview with Laura from Booksnob!

Review: http://booksnob-booksnob.blogspot.com/2011/03/butterfly-key.html#idc-container
Interview: http://booksnob-booksnob.blogspot.com/2011/03/andrew-neudecker-author-interview.html#comments


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

I just learned that "The Butterfly Key" was named a finalist by Mipa in the category of best 1 or 2 color book cover!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Still 99 cents!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up we go!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

The Butterfly Key just won best 1 to 2 color cover at the MIPA book awards!!!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Morning!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Lots of great reviews on amazon and goodreads!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Weekly Bump.


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up we go!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Happy 4th of July!!!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Just another manic Monday!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Hope everyone is staying cool!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up we go!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up we go!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Weekly bump!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up we go!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up we go!!!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up up and away!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up we go!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker (Mar 28, 2011)

Up we go!


----------

